# Roleplaying Sites



## Aurali (Aug 19, 2009)

Let's start this section off with something people ask for a lot.

Anyone got any good Roleplaying sites out there?

I know I own http://forum.furryplay.com but that one tends to be dead
and there is also http://forum.yiffstar.com which is usually an ADULT roleplaying site.


here is a few more suggested by others

http://www.twilightus.net/feila/ <-- this one's really active 



Crysix Corps said:


> Heres one
> http://www.city-of-unity.com/
> ya happeh,
> 
> I just read though dont participate





Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.unicornsvisions.com/forum/
> 
> http://dragontails.yuku.com/
> 
> ...





cryptkeeper08 said:


> feel free to join the rp forum/site at http://clounge.acornrack.com that me and my mate mad  we allow any kinds of rps tho the adult section is separate and you will have to ask either me or my mate for your user level to be increase ( we are not responsable for peopel lieing about there age ) hope to see some off you there. Its new so we don't have any rps goign but feel free to make your own.





Vatz said:


> http://systemhasfailed.ning.com
> 
> Not exactly a furry site, but I'm on there and I have two friends on there (LiZard and Obs. Strekk), and we are the only ones that ever log on. It needs more members, though. Like, a _lot_ more members.





Huntress said:


> Well I own and run a roleplaying site with a complete section dedicated to a Modern Furry World as well a general free form based roleplaying that is separated into levels of roleplaying skill.
> 
> http://creativefreedom.forumakers.com/forum.htm





kylr23 said:


> http://crossroadsrp.freehostia.com/phpbb3/
> 
> Tenchicaly a rpg on Mirc *not on furnet and at lest goes to pg13 content.* its a place I run its a small comunity. But I could use more people, I am layed back and at lest try to get in a few plots. And I try, mostly its a room where we try to help each other become better and such like a rpg room 'should' be. Feel free to take a look almost any race is accepted. And we are very open for ideas so long they are posted.





Jaenna said:


> Atlas is a realistic Wolf role play. They are feral wolves. There are two packs. Atlas and Soviet. Atlas are more lenient and larger in numbers. Soviet are smaller in numbers but are ruled by a militaristic Monarchy.
> 
> Doutaini (Dout) is a fantasy wolf role play with nine packs corresponding to the elements. Only two of the packs (Rebel and Devout) don't necissarily have an 'element'. The other seven packs are Fire, Ice, Wind, Water, Storm, and Earth. There is a simple point system that enables different stuff in and out of character. It's a very active site with a lot of helpful mods.





Sinjo said:


> Good wow Rp sight
> 
> http://archaic-wow.forumotion.com/forum.htm






Please, add more to the list :3


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 19, 2009)

I have yet to see a roleplay site that actually has a serious section and enforces that...anybody?


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 19, 2009)

I belong to a non-furry RP site, but it's kinda dead too.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I have yet to see a roleplay site that actually has a serious section and enforces that...anybody?



That's mostly the problem with RP - That and the issue of keeping everyone's interest for long enough to actually get anywhere. And the issue of keeping a post schedule and regularly updating. And making sure everyone's on the same page.

Anyway, when did this get here? I went into Bits & Bytes, then Three Frags Left, and when I came back out to the Index, this forum was here and bumped the ordering. >=|


----------



## Aurali (Aug 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Anyway, when did this get here? I went into Bits & Bytes, then Three Frags Left, and when I came back out to the Index, this forum was here and bumped the ordering. >=|



Two hours ago. Now does anyone wanna self promote or something?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2009)

Guess they decided to finally have topics in the Den with links to other places to be now placed here


----------



## Attaman (Aug 19, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> I belong to a non-furry RP site, but it's kinda dead too.



What the Bat said.  I could suggest two sites with less-than-dead Roleplays, but they're where madness lie.  To those interested:  Twokinds and Gaia each have Roleplaying sections.  Just good luck finding anything enjoyable and literate.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 19, 2009)

I just use MSN for roleplaying. Or better yet write stories or fanfiction


----------



## Attaman (Aug 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I just use MSN for roleplaying.


  Not quite the best system for epic-scale posts. 



> Or better yet write stories or fanfiction


  Tried that, can never get past about 7 pages before I give up.  Nothing seems worth the effort to me beyond 7 pages.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Not quite the best system for epic-scale posts.
> 
> Tried that, can never get past about 7 pages before I give up.  Nothing seems worth the effort to me beyond 7 pages.



I found MSN is pretty much good for simple roleplays or, since this is a Furry forum after all. YIFF

No book should be written alone. Just try chatting with people about various things in your story. Try getting reasons to keep going along with it besides pure determination. Eventually you can keep going along with it.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What the Bat said. I could suggest two sites with less-than-dead Roleplays, but they're where madness lie. To those interested: Twokinds and Gaia each have Roleplaying sections. Just good luck finding anything enjoyable and literate.


 lolgaia


----------



## Attaman (Aug 20, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> lolgaia


Hey, I gave fair warning.  I have no guilt in suggesting such.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Hey, I gave fair warning.  I have no guilt in suggesting such.


*sigh* Gaia.... It used to be okay. Now I just hide in my guild of veterans of the ED.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 20, 2009)

:/ all the people asking for roleplay sites.. yet no one really posting any. heh.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Eli said:


> :/ all the people asking for roleplay sites.. yet no one really posting any. heh.


Heres one
http://www.city-of-unity.com/
ya happeh, 

I just read though dont participate


----------



## Bandy (Aug 21, 2009)

Eli said:


> :/ all the people asking for roleplay sites.. yet no one really posting any. heh.


*I don't know of any or I would post a link. I came looking for a roleplay site. XD*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I have yet to see a roleplay site that actually has a serious section and enforces that...anybody?



http://www.unicornsvisions.com/forum/

http://dragontails.yuku.com/

http://remnants.spiritsoftheearth.net/forum/

http://www.spiritsoftheearth.net/forum/

http://www.storycrafter.com/

http://www.ramath-lehi.com/


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 22, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.unicornsvisions.com/forum/
> 
> http://dragontails.yuku.com/
> 
> ...


None of these seem to be "furry". :V


----------



## Aurali (Aug 22, 2009)

Didn't say they had to be furry :/


----------



## Attaman (Aug 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> None of these seem to be "furry". :V


 I don't know, Ramath looks decidedly Furry - or in the least, Transhumanist - to me.  Earth is dead, _canines_ are used for a source of wit, Dragons have managed to perfect space travel... it sounds like a typical Furry-verse to me.
EDIT:  Just look at this.  One of the species is a gender-shifting dragon.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> None of these *seem* to be "furry". :V





Eli said:


> Didn't say they had to be furry :/



Unicorn's Visions doesn't allow human characters...

As Attaman said, Ramath-Lehi has non-human characters as a given in the setting...

Read "The Pub" threads on Dragon Tails, for just an example...

RotE and SotE allow non-human characters...

And Storycrafters is completely open to whatever the "storycrafter" wants to do...


----------



## Huntress (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I own and run a roleplaying site with a complete section dedicated to a Modern Furry World as well a general free form based roleplaying that is separated into levels of roleplaying skill. 

http://creativefreedom.forumakers.com/forum.htm

Looking for new players to add to the world. The world itself is hidden save for to members since the world does have the chance to contain adult material since I give little restrictions to what my members can post on my site.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 27, 2009)

http://systemhasfailed.ning.com

Not exactly a furry site, but I'm on there and I have two friends on there (LiZard and Obs. Strekk), and we are the only ones that ever log on. It needs more members, though. Like, a _lot_ more members.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> http://systemhasfailed.ning.com
> 
> Not exactly a furry site, but I'm on there and I have two friends on there (LiZard and Obs. Strekk), and we are the only ones that ever log on. It needs more members, though. Like, a _lot_ more members.



It might get more if you gave more information than "Zombies, Aliens, and Mutants".  You can't look at anything on the site without creating a profile.


----------



## cryptkeeper08 (Sep 9, 2009)

feel free to join the rp forum/site at http://clounge.acornrack.com that me and my mate made. 

We allow any kinds of rps tho the adult section is separate and you will have to ask either me or my mate for your user level to be increase. ( we are not responsible for people lieing about there age ) hope to see some off you there. 

Its new so we don't have any rps going but feel free to make your own.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 9, 2009)

hey look. it got stickied :3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> hey look. it got stickied :3



What, your thread or crypt's forum?


----------



## cryptkeeper08 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sure she means the thread.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What, your thread or crypt's forum?



my thread. I haven't been checking the forum.. just usually click today's posts


----------



## Huntress (Sep 9, 2009)

This is cool makes it easier for everyone to find these places now since its been stickied. 

Small bit of update on my forum just finished our first creative writing competition and we will be having a horror themed one for October with prizes, etc like this one that just concluded. Since I am always looking for sites to affiliate with I will probably be visitng and registering at the other sites to see about working out something between them and my own.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

I never even knew roleplaying sites existed.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 9, 2009)

Update on Cryptic Lounge(http://clounge.acornrack.com): We are a work in progress, we're functional but not quite ready for a full opening as I/we still adding pages and fixing permissions etc. but feel free to apply anyway.


As for RolePlaying in general: http://ar2.acornrack.com is a hoasting site for majority of RP sites i know of, so please feel free to look at the ADVERT forum. I love it.


----------



## Sol (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, thanks for all the links, but as for myself, I'm looking for real-time furry-themed RPs.. msn/chat and such... >:


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 18, 2009)

Hm... I thought the rules said no roleplay... they even ban discussion of roleplay sites...

OH THE IRONY!


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 18, 2009)

A large section of YI is dedicated to role play

http://forum.yiffy.tk/


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 18, 2009)

Sol said:


> Well, thanks for all the links, but as for myself, I'm looking for real-time furry-themed RPs.. msn/chat and such... >:



It doesn't help that much if you looking for RP's on MSN when you don't display your own.


----------



## Sol (Sep 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It doesn't help that much if you looking for RP's on MSN when you don't display your own.



 It's on my page
Besides, PM exists for private exchange of MSN adress


----------



## Huntress (Oct 9, 2009)

Figure I let you all in on the news going on my site. We are doing a complete tear down and reconstruction of our Furry World. As of right now its still the same though we are holding poll see what kind of world our members would like to play in more. So far a science fiction based world is winning.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 19, 2009)

Of course, For some reason, I still wonder why this site does not have a role playing fourm or chatroom of its own... =\


----------



## Aurali (Oct 19, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Of course, For some reason, I still wonder why this site does not have a role playing fourm or chatroom of its own... =\



Because it's not in the scope of Fur Affinity.

NEXT QUESTION.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 25, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I'm going to start pushing this all over the place, because I really want it to do well.
> 
> I've reopened my site, furfags.com, to everyone, and remade it specifically for play-by-post (PBP) furry role play.
> 
> ...



Did you ever take a look at the links I provided?  Plenty of RP sites out there for non-human (furry) characters...


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> www.furfags.com


 
Joined, Thank you Kindly.



Aurali said:


> Because it's not in the scope of Fur Affinity.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION.


For the record, that _statment_ was one way, T.Y.V.M.
Please don't mistake me for a fourm noob, it's very offensive. If I have a question I'll use the search bar.


----------



## RabidFox (Oct 31, 2009)

My friends and I run a large, active forum for play-by-post furry role-playing called the World of Feila. You can find us at:

http://www.twilightus.net/feila/

All time periods and settings are supported, and we have a friendly userbase that happily welcomes new members.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

RabidFox said:


> My friends and I run a large, active forum for play-by-post furry role-playing called the World of Feila. You can find us at:
> 
> http://www.twilightus.net/feila/
> 
> All time periods and settings are supported, and we have a friendly userbase that happily welcomes new members.



Oh. Me like. Me like. Added.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 2, 2009)

You know, I have a vacant computer at my house, so, Assuming I can find a permanent Fix to IRC acess, I'll more then happily host IRC chat servers for some roleplaying. Very little bandwidth on my part. (hell, I don't even think I'm technically hosting, to speaking, furnet does.) I could run them 24/7. I Don't mind.

What do you all think?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 2, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> You know, I have a vacant computer at my house, so, Assuming I can find a permanent Fix to IRC acess, I'll more then happily host IRC chat servers for some roleplaying. Very little bandwidth on my part. (hell, I don't even think I'm technically hosting, to speaking, furnet does.) I could run them 24/7. I Don't mind.
> 
> What do you all think?



There are plenty already on furnet. just don't know any really good ones


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurali said:


> There are plenty already on furnet. just don't know any really good ones



Exactly.

There poorly marked and have Terrible storylines, however, People on this site are less... stupid, so to say?

Besides, who the hell wants to roleplay with random strangers? I'm sure this is a good choice, as it takes literally nothing off me while making roleplaying readily available to the people of the furaffinity fourms, instead of having them searching the web for fourms that they don't feel that cater to them quite right.

Character storage is simple, as its basically a person's fursona. I say, If anybody is willing to join, I'll see what I can do to put them up.

Whaddya say?


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://crossroadsrp.freehostia.com/phpbb3/

Tenchicaly a rpg on Mirc *not on furnet and at lest goes to pg13 content.* its a place I run its a small comunity. But I could use more people, I am layed back and at lest try to get in a few plots. And I try, mostly its a room where we try to help each other become better and such like a rpg room 'should' be. Feel free to take a look almost any race is accepted. And we are very open for ideas so long they are posted.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

kylr23 said:


> http://crossroadsrp.freehostia.com/phpbb3/
> 
> Tenchicaly a rpg on Mirc *not on furnet and at lest goes to pg13 content.* its a place I run its a small comunity. But I could use more people, I am layed back and at lest try to get in a few plots. And I try, mostly its a room where we try to help each other become better and such like a rpg room 'should' be. Feel free to take a look almost any race is accepted. And we are very open for ideas so long they are posted.



that site makes my eyes hurt... ._. added



Zombie_Genocide said:


> For the record, that _statment_ was one way, T.Y.V.M.
> Please don't mistake me for a fourm noob, it's very offensive. If I have a question I'll use the search bar.



EDIT.. I missed this the first time.. yeah, I was going through a bit of a hard time last month, I apologize for that.


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah i need to contact the web master to fix some of the things*due to I am not the one who hosts the site and such.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 3, 2009)

Aurali said:


> EDIT.. I missed this the first time.. yeah, I was going through a bit of a hard time last month, I apologize for that.


 
Water under the bridge my friend, Were cool.

Anyway, Throwing up those rooms. Sever names comming.

Alsoholyshit100posts


----------



## Kurama17 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.roleplaychat.org Good for finding furries and such, although some people just plain suck at typing, though. SOme performance issues, and profiles are HTML based.

http://www.rphaven.com Less performance issues than RPC, but people are more likely to harass you for being a "furfag", although the pricks have died a bit. Sometimes people are assholes, sometimes they're nice.

And yeah, I'm a member of both sites, so feel free to send me a PM on there once you figure anything out. Oh...

Admin of RPH is a total cunt, and admin of RPC can get on people's nerves, and be a bit immature at times.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 3, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Anyway, Throwing up those rooms. Sever names comming.


 
F.A.Roleplay
F.A.Ooc


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Water under the bridge my friend, Were cool.s


Heh... yeah. really screwed up last month. but what's not fixable isn't that important anyway so 



Kurama17 said:


> http://www.roleplaychat.org Good for finding furries and such, although some people just plain suck at typing, though. SOme performance issues, and profiles are HTML based.
> 
> http://www.rphaven.com Less performance issues than RPC, but people are more likely to harass you for being a "furfag", although the pricks have died a bit. Sometimes people are assholes, sometimes they're nice.
> 
> And yeah, I'm a member of both sites, so feel free to send me a PM on there once you figure anything out. Oh...


I'd really like to keep this furry related.


> Admin of RPH is a total cunt, and admin of RPC can get on people's nerves, and be a bit immature at times.


 Reminds me of another site I shall not name (Not FA >.>)




Zombie_Genocide said:


> F.A.Roleplay
> F.A.Ooc



which server?


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 4, 2009)

Aurali said:


> which server?



Hmm... sheeeeet.

I took it down cause I'm going to sleep for tonight, but it was on the one that includes the furaffinity room, Lynx.furnet I think.

I'll post again when I get It up tomorrow, and see what the hell I can do to get miranda to work on my basement computer. I'll post when its up and kicking.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 4, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Hmm... sheeeeet.
> 
> I took it down cause I'm going to sleep for tonight, but it was on the one that includes the furaffinity room, Lynx.furnet I think.
> 
> I'll post again when I get It up tomorrow, and see what the hell I can do to get miranda to work on my basement computer. I'll post when its up and kicking.



You have no idea how irc works, do you :/


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 4, 2009)

Aurali said:


> You have no idea how irc works, do you :/


 

Busted, but hey, I'm figuring it out. Slowly, but I am. Now, If you were more specfic on the particular detail I have wrong, that might help some.

Seriously, I can do motherfucking INVENTOR (a 3D modling program) but I need to figure out IRC, What the hell?


----------



## Kurama17 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Heh... yeah. really screwed up last month. but what's not fixable isn't that important anyway so
> 
> 
> I'd really like to keep this furry related.
> ...



It is furry related, sort of. There's furries there. So yeah, thought it would be furry related.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 4, 2009)

Opened Up the channels again, *goes to work*
#F.A.Roleplay


----------



## Aurali (Nov 4, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Opened Up the channels again, *goes to work*
> #F.A.Roleplay



*grumbles a bit* did you not register the channel? please do so. Set up the channel properly and I'll add it alright?


----------



## Huntress (Nov 9, 2009)

Well my site is about to undergo a huge revamping of the Furry World we have there. Taking it from Modern to sci fi. In the mean time the Modern World is still open and active and all are welcome to play there till the final changes are done. Oddly enough I would say that about 90% of my active members are Furry or have furry traits....lol.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 10, 2009)

#F.A.Roleplay Is now a registered IRC channel on Furnet.

Awesome.


----------



## Jaenna (Nov 10, 2009)

Atlas is a realistic Wolf role play. They are feral wolves. There are two packs. Atlas and Soviet. Atlas are more lenient and larger in numbers. Soviet are smaller in numbers but are ruled by a militaristic Monarchy.

Doutaini (Dout) is a fantasy wolf role play with nine packs corresponding to the elements. Only two of the packs (Rebel and Devout) don't necissarily have an 'element'. The other seven packs are Fire, Ice, Wind, Water, Storm, and Earth. There is a simple point system that enables different stuff in and out of character. It's a very active site with a lot of helpful mods.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 17, 2009)

Good wow Rp sight

http://archaic-wow.forumotion.com/forum.htm


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

updated


----------



## Kelpie (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got an RP site with Ai-Dake-Ga, Hiddenwolf and Monburan.  IT'S ABOUT ZOMBIES.  So you might be interested.



2086; an enormous Colony in Space with every technological advancement that even cities home on Earth don't benefit from. One day a bustling metropolis--teaming with life. And then, the Virus struck, no one knew where it came from or what was happening. Soon all of those who were ill... were dead. Many fled the big cities but it didn't take long to spread. Some were lucky enough to escape it.

Then... they were alive. Only, they weren't alive in the usual definition. Now, the Infected are hungry for blood and flesh--especially of those who are living. The cities and towns are desolate and in disarray. Looters and Raiders are commonplace as are the screams of the Infected's victims. Many have returned to cities in hopes of supply and shelter but no one is safe, not anymore. Earth has given up on Ellipse Spero--and the inhabitants don't even know it. How will you survive?

We are an Intermediate-Advanced RP looking for Original Characters only.  The theme is an Infected/Zombie Survival Role Play set in a fictional Colony in space.

RPing has already begun and we're looking for new members to join in.  Feel free to ask questions on our chat box or in the appropriate help section.

Ellipse Spero Forums
Ellipse Spero 'Fantrack'
Ellipse Spero World Map
Ellipse Spero Live Journal Community


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 22, 2009)

it was already posted


----------



## KB-to-tha-BT (Dec 11, 2009)

Role-playing is always cool, I usually play at Yiffstar but it's nice to find some serious stuff as well.

I just opened a forum of my own that I test-ran as a thread at YS awhile back. Some people seemed to like so I'm hoping it'll catch on. It's called AnthroOnline and it's kinda' reminiscent of .hack//SIGN in that it's a game about a game. lol xD, Players will take on the roll of a human playing an anthro character in the popular MMORPG AnthroOnline. If you liked .hack or just like MMOs in general, you might like this RPG. ^^

Open to beginners and experienced role-players alike with content that will range from PG to R. It's open and pretty free-form for the most part. ^^

I'm currently looking for mods and IG GMs as well. ^^

Can join the forum and PM me or e-mail me at fleech_hunter@live.com ;3


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm starting a new role play site. It's very open-ended, a modern world with anthros instead of humans. Any species that exists in our world can be an anthro in the RP. 

Link: http://furrilands.proboards.com/index.cgi
Site description:
This role play site takes place in a world just like our own. The biggest difference is instead of humans, anthropomorphic animals are the dominant creatures.
There are still feral four-leggers around, in addition to their anthro counterparts. Any species that exists in our world can exist here as an anthro, and each species originates from the same country/region as their real world cousins. 

You can roam the plains of Africa in a herd of Zebra warriors. You can live in treehouses with your fellow squirrel buddies. Or dive down to explore the cities that cetaceans and fish people built in the depths of the ocean. Or be any creature in any land. This world is yours, my furry friends!

Currently there are only 2 members, but once we get a few more, then we can start playing. I'm open to suggestions and comments. 

Disclaimer: This is NOT a yiff RP site, so if that's your sole purpose of role playing, please do not bother signing up. However, if you like to be creative and imaginative and like to explore fantasy worlds, this is a place for you.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 14, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> Link: http://furrilands.proboards.com/index.cgi



Furryplay started out as a proboards roleplaying board.. they banned us for attemping to combine the board with the archive XD

Will add both when one more comes along.


----------



## LurveWolf (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a new RP site that I'm starting with my friend.  It isn't all furry, but open to all kinds of stuff.  If anyone wants to look, we would really appreciate new members to get things started off.  The website is: http://feelelectric.forumotion.net/
I posted a more complete ad in a new thread if anyone wants more info.  Keep in mind that it *is* a mature RP site, so no one under 17 please.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2009)

I was looking on a few of these and was stricken with shock and awe...
Furries RP'ing with no godmode?!
Holy shit the end has cometh.
The fourth horseman draws nigh.


----------



## limeyman (Jan 13, 2010)

http://furriesroleplay.proboards.com/index.cgi
The town of Kagawa is a well known city for its beautiful scenery, amazing university and a beach like none other... Oh yeah, and for the furries. Sign up now and take part in this brand new forum RPG! Also, not safe for work. (So long as we get the right amount of players! ^w^)


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.cataclysm-rpg.darkbb.com

This is the RP site that I host. It's a post-apocalyptic RP set in a Canadian maximum security prison (The settlement) in 2014. Nothing too fancy, A few places to pillage and loot, some wooded areas, a bridge, a store, pharmacy, gas station, basements, a tower. This RP is RATED R! Violence, mature themes, coarse language and sexual encounters are bound to appear.

If this interests you, be sure you read the GUIDEBOOK before registering. 

Note: Only admins have the right to have their account name be something other than their character's name.


----------



## KuriosKat (Jan 25, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> A large section of YI is dedicated to role play
> 
> http://forum.yiffy.tk/


You should know this for sure, but for everyone else, the site has been relatively quiet lately.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 26, 2010)

Where is www.f-list.net ?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

limeyman said:


> http://furriesroleplay.proboards.com/index.cgi
> The town of Kagawa is a well known city for its beautiful scenery, amazing university and a beach like none other... Oh yeah, and for the furries. Sign up now and take part in this brand new forum RPG! Also, not safe for work. (So long as we get the right amount of players! ^w^)



Tell me when it's grown a bit! 


Glaice said:


> Where is www.f-list.net ?



:/ Can we keep this to sites were you actually do roleplaying?


----------



## WiseWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't see this one on the list in front. What about www.roleplaygateway.com? It's a really big site full of a variety of things.


----------



## Aurag2 (Jun 19, 2010)

A newly started anthropomorphic RPG site where furries are hiding from humans and can roleplay in the mountain base, cave base, forest base, or a hidden island.

Still looking for staff as well.

www.thehosters.proboards.com


----------



## Yandere (Jul 14, 2010)

http://pokepursuit.proboards.com/index.cgi

It's a Pokemon rp site that me and two of my friends are working on. :3
We just need members now. <3


----------



## Attaman (Jul 15, 2010)

Dead:  All I can suggest is reducing the number of likes / dislikes for character creation (all I can suggest right now, ATM).  Needing five for each seems a bit much, especially since it's very likely (at least from what I've seen) the information won't come up or hold any RP Relevance.  Not unless dislikes are something like Phobias, anyways.


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

http://sonic-cyclone.net

It's a Sonic the Hedgehog-based game (AU, of course) that's been going on for quite some time.  There are a few furs there (including myself) and it's a pretty friendly community.  You maybe want can haz check it out? :3

http://rpg.flamingatom.com

Where Sonic Cycloine is my public site, FlamingAtom is my personal site.  Well, mostly.  It has a bunch of small campaigns.  Not exactly furry but quite awesome nonetheless!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a note Crypt and My site's hosting changed and so did the URL: http://clounge.spleafnet.com


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

I think there was an anthro MMORPG app for iPhone. Anyone confirm?


----------



## Eske (Jul 7, 2011)

If by any chance anyone's into semi-oldschool high-literate type RPing (as in, actual paragraphs and punctuation), Dreamscape is a pretty cool place to go.  Sites like this are dying out, so it's fairly rare to find a place this active with players this literate.  

Sadly, no humanoid characters are allowed (i.e. no anthros), but all other creatures _are_ allowed (and I mean you can play _anything_).  You can "purchase" abilities with on-site currency, like elemental control and levitation, which is pretty unique.  There are also castes to keep you motivated, where you have to complete specific tasks to move up the ranks (solving riddles, in-character interaction, mock battles, etc).

http://thedreamscape.freehostia.com/


----------



## Carduus (Jul 9, 2011)

If any of y'all are into MUSHes or general real-time text-based group rp, OtherSpace is a pretty cool place. It's an original-theme space opera (like Firefly, Babylon 5, Mass Effect, and Star Wars) with some pretty solid rp and many anthro alien races, including the wolf-fox-dhole-hyena-like Pyracani, spider-like B'hiri, eagle-like Falari, badger-like Llivori, raccoon-like Lotorians, cat-like Demarians and Lyiri, panda-like Opodians, faerie-like Riftwalkers, bat-like Tupai, iguana-like Zangali, ant-like Odarites, and salamander-like Ydahri.


----------



## Choco (Jul 10, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Where is www.f-list.net ?


 
I agree I am there quite abit for Role playing I would definitely give that site a look at


----------



## Ley (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.byblos-rp.net/forum/ Newish site, it's not strictly anything but there's a lot of furries there.. needs new members and all of that. The admins are nice and the people there are pretty awesome.. and yes, there is an adult section but as I'm underage, they have the 'public' section as well, for underaged rpers such as myself c:


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2011)

Ley said:


> http://www.byblos-rp.net/forum/ Newish site, it's not strictly anything but there's a lot of furries there.. needs new members and all of that. The admins are nice and the people there are pretty awesome.. and yes, there is an adult section but as I'm underage, they have the 'public' section as well, for underaged rpers such as myself c:


Much of the staff come from a place called "Yiffy.net", and apparently underage is less restricted as "entirely not allowed".

For some reason, I don't think it's the optimal site for Roleplay. Just a guess, though. This rule: "make sure you read the topic title carefully before clicking on it and if itâ€™s something that might offend or upset you then donâ€™t go in" in regard to debating, and comments like this "as the bartender is close to 7 feet tall and built like a brick on steroids (as well as having a penis that he's forced by International Law to register as an offensive weapon)" doesn't exactly make me feel much better about its quality.

Oh, and it was created because (by the WikiFur entry) they felt there were not enough "Furry-friendly" roleplay sites out there (Fun trick: Name some of the most popular roleplay sites out there. Now state how many of them will curse you out for being a furry, and how many will get your ass banned in a heartbeat because you sorta-kinda-mighta made a vague comment on one of the Furry members).

Mind, it shows signs of being well built, having very comprehensive rules and organization and the like. Just... yeah, things like that leave me guessing it's no bueno for someone's who's not Den-fodder.


----------



## Lovelender (Aug 15, 2011)

Spectrum: The Night Shift Agenda

Spectrum: A world of literate, furry-based, and often adult-oriented role-play centred around the exploits of the specialized military task-force, The Night Shift. 


If you're confident in your writing ability, are seeking a fun-filled and action-packed role-play that promises romance, thrills, and plot-twists around every corner-- then this is the place for you. 


[Adult Content - Discretion is Advised]

~~ Just getting off the ground, starving for new members.


----------



## Princess Mint (Jan 5, 2012)

[18+ ONLY WEBSITE!]



Hello there FA users,

I am the creator and administrator of Role Play IRC. It can be found at http://rpirc.org/

This is a role playing site for people who are 18+, and so we are looking for those type of folk to hop along. We allow users to create their own user-rooms *FOR FREE*, much like the olden Yahoo days. A long with having an IRC server, we also have a forum located at http://rpirc.org/board/ --* do note the forums and the website are still very new, and themes at this moment are being tested by just myself.*

You may have seen sites like RPC, RPH, and F-List, right? Well, this site is somewhat like them, only I actually hire professional, mature, and kind staff members in the chat room channels. 

There will be kink/fetish rooms in the future, and since I am posting this on a furry-related forum and website I'd just like to say I'd love to welcome all furries to my own IRC server. <3 I welcome them with open arms, and am not much a furry hater myself. 

At this time our main channels are #OutofCharacter, #HelpDesk, and #InCharacter. #HelpDesk is used for support related issues regarding the site, IRC, or anything to do with role playing.

For all of you irc junkies out there, please connect at irc.rpirc.net, or go to http://rpirc.org/chat


Here's our mission statement


> Here at RPIRC we are committed to delivering a superior adult fetish roleplay experience. We are dedicated to sorting all chatter relations issues in a minimum of time, with as little interruption as possible
> 
> . Providing channel operators with the tools necessary to manage the experience of their visitors, control the players allowed to interfere, all through the well-established interface of the powerful IRC chat software.
> 
> We are determined to deliver only the best of online roleplay chat, with fast response speeds, expansive user controls, and a reliable server, all delivered with top notch customer service. Our goal is to make sure you walk away happy.



My Q&A



> Q: What made you start RPIRC? Also, why not RPH or RPC for your group/site/forum?
> A: I started RPIRC because there has been a lack in role play on all kinds of role play sites. I also started it because I did not like the way they (the owners, moderators, etc) ran their servers. I also did not want to do this on RPH or RPC due to the attitude of the members there, and staff.
> Q: Start date of RPIRC?
> A: 12/07/2011
> ...




Thanks for checking us out, and do feel free to ask me questions in #OutofCharacter, or even #HelpDesk.


----------



## WallaceWarrenWarrick (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Feral Heart yet. It's a wolf/lion RP site where the entire story is created by the players. I've played it with two other furries and we all agreed that it was a great site for roleplay.


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Jan 25, 2012)

What I have done is normally random encounters with people from roulette chat sites. I generally use skype and then RP with people on there, Normally they are sex related but  that is as much due to me as it is to the other. I have a lack of long lasting contacts who are into furry and would adult roleplay, Obviously I'm for story Roleplay too but being an 18 year old boy sex is just normally on my mind.


----------



## Derora (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't gone through the entire thread, but I'd hope Tapestries already got mentioned  Anyone have any good areas to play on there? I've got a good idea to make a public place, but seeing as how the wiz's are months and months idle...


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tumblr anyone?


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 21, 2012)

i always wanted to RP a sex slave :V

(no really)


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

You know what i'd like to see? A sort of "casual" roleplaying environment. As in, the kind of thing you find on websites that aren't strictly dedicated to roleplaying, and where the players just sort of make stuff up as they go along. And clean, of course. _That's_ what I'd like to see.


----------



## Rose Swan (Aug 5, 2012)

I run my own RPing site!

www.magnoliaroleplays.forumotion.com

We let in everyone, and we're a friendly/crazy/fun bunch!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2012)

Why don't you try Furcadia? It's ancient and clunky but still fairly active.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 8, 2012)

[Information removed]


----------



## Skunkettefan (Sep 27, 2012)

I have two sites that i need help with. I can't really get the right stuff going. PM me and we can talk there if there are takers.


----------



## obliviousally (Oct 13, 2012)

Thought I'd add my own site to the mix. I run Furrality, which is an anthro/furry roleplaying forum: 
http://furrality.b1.jcink.com

We're a clean site, however, no smut allowed due to the forum hosts' TOS, but we're a casual game with a real life/modern environment.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 17, 2012)

I've also been looking for more active role-playing sites; I like free form, story based RPs, and prefer to use forums for posting...it helps keep them better organized over time, and is a way to let others see what you are like as a writer/RPer, so you can attract new friends.

So far, I have found Furry to Furry to be the best, for both clean and yiffy; So-Furry also has a section, though I haven't tried it out yet. (both may have NSFW elements)

Some of the best RPers I have encountered have been on Furry to Furry; it's sad that it it's not as busy as it used to be, on the RPs...I think many people don't like to take the time to create an adventure, they would rather have something more ready-made. But that's what I love about free-form RP: it's not scripted or limited like other games, anything might happen.


----------



## dragon8u (Nov 29, 2012)

Can I temp you with a audio and video for real roleplaly with dice?


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 15, 2012)

So furry is mainly for other sorts of stuff....Furry to Furry looks neat, I'm going to head there and check it out.


----------



## ninjatommy21 (Jan 27, 2013)

http://hpf.agn.ph/index.php

Hungry Pokemon Forums, the only place where you can fulfill both your natural hungers. Both Vore and Yiffy rp's take place here. Pokemon are mostly used in the Roleplays' but I've seen other things such as digimon and actual animals.


----------



## Nikolinni (Feb 26, 2013)

If you don't mind a structured, High Fantasy RPG, head on over to imperiarp.org . That's the main site for Imperia, though some of the info might be a little dated. In addition you can check out imperiarp.org/forums , their forums site, and if you want to check out the chat room, head on over to Sorcery.net, and join #imperia. Currently, no new players will be accepted until March 1st, 2013, as they are in-process of creating and developing a new channel that'll make it easier to ease newcomers into the game setting and style. 

Imperia is a high fantasy RPG that's quite structured. It's done via IRC, so if things get rolling or you're involved in a plot, the action can be quite fast paced and intense. You do need a decent amount of RP skill if you wish to be successful here, but on the plus side they're really good about helping out newcomers and giving them tips and advice. Script Style roleplaying is NOT acceptable here. You have to do it story style, IE.

"Well, there ought to be someone out here standin' guard. Dunno why we're doin' this ourselves." Said Longshot. 

Something like that is good. You don't have to type paragraphs of info and description for each and every post, though. Also be wary: they do not accept anthro characters. While there are antrho like characters, like were-beasts, yuan-ti, and what have you, these are considered higher rank characters that should be handled by seasoned players, mainly for the fact that the game world would react differently to some simple common character class like an elf, human, drow, dwarf, etc. From my experience though, it is pretty interesting and fun to take an anthro character, find a suitable fantasy race for them, and then restructure and retool them so they fit within the Imperia world. Think of it as an "Alternate Reality" version of my characters (or yours, should you choose to use your own) if you will. Don't let that scare you off though: Imperia is a world that has a lot of thought, effort, and passion put into it. It's rich with all sorts of mythos, lore, heroes, villains, characters, monsters, civilizations, and so on and so fourth. 

Another thing to be wary of is their attitude towards furries. Unfortunately either trolls or immature furs found Imperia a long time ago and...well you can imagine what happened. They aren't hostile to furs, mind you; they know I'm a fur and they treat me like one of their own. They just tend to dislike the vocal "Furry pride! We're better than humans! Die on paws rather than feet!" type because, well that just happened to be the sort that they ran into. If you're mellow about it, and don't throw it in everyone's face that you're a fur, you'll do fine. Most of the players have a rather neutral view of it. They don't really care if you're a furry. Though if you've done no harm and you're being harassed, you can hit up the staff and let them know. The Channel Operators and Mods take their roles seriously, and do not seem to be one to play prejudice. So don't worry. 

Okay, whew, I know that's a lot. One thing too, is yes, this place requires character applications. You can make a combat, or non-noncombat character, and well...you get to partake in the rich history of Imperia. You get to flesh out your character and give them a detailed backstory, personality, apperance, strengths, weaknesses, and so on. It's really a nice exercise in just developing the basics for a character. And if it's approved (Rarely is an app outright rejected; if you follow the guidelines, and put fouth a good effort, they're willing to work with you on what you need to work on, edit, change, etc) you get to roleplay and make this character grow and evolve even more. Part of what's being worked on for new players is these character apps. The usual spot of action is the Twisted Blade Inn, but for new comers or current players who want to, you can submit a character for the new channel, Skull and Blade Tavern. The sheet here is simplified, so it's a little easier to fill out. Though you won't be able to roleplay with an SBT approved character in TBI, you can (I believe) take that character and make a full on app for approval and play in the TBI. 

Well, that was a lot of info. But come on down and see what we're about. If you're looking for a good fantasy RPG, this is worth checking out.


----------



## Radiowires (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm the admin at a s&m furry site in my signature. It's active and has a lot of great writers! Literate writers. <3

Its private to protect the site, but admission is free and fast.


----------



## Ryam (Mar 21, 2013)

Brihi~

Got a role play for you folks if you're interested. It's a fairly relaxed community game based around IRC, a chat-line if you aren't familiar with it. Your fairly traditional fantasy fair over all and designed to be newbie friendly. I have recruitment threads for it setup *over at SoFurry* as well as *Weasly if you're* at all interested. Simply head over to whichever site you already have an account in.



> *THE ADVENTURING GUILD OF FAIR RIVER.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kantorock (Apr 20, 2013)

If no one minds, I'd like to add a few of my favorite text gaming sites.

The first site I would like to share is my personal web forum, Zoids: Battle Century. As a forum, it's main focus is on Zoids, a series of animal-like robot plastic models produced the toy company Takara-Tomy, and hosts a newly opened RPG section. The forum's RPG, which is known as a "Cooperative Creative Writing Project" and entitled "Age of Aggression," is set in an original universe built upon elements of official Zoids material, and reinforced with a lot of fan-generated content. The game is mature in nature, and deals with topics such as character exploration and development, war, love, death, and fictional politics; however, despite these themes, the game _*is*_ Safe For Work, so long as your workplace allows depictions of war and violence. If you are interested in such a RPG, then please head on over to the forum, which can be found here at *http://zoids-battlecentury.zforum.biz/*. To give fair warning, you will have to join up on the forum before you can take part in the forum; it's simple, easy, and free, and does _*not*_ require pre-approval.

The second site I would like to share belongs to a close friend of mine, and is known as The Veil of Shadows: Chronicles of Ashara. VoS (as its members call it) is a Yahoo! Group based fantasy RPG set in the fictional world of Ashara were Beastmen (fantasy-term for Anthros) are the dominant species, and where Humans, Eves, Dwarves, and other such races are the obvious minority. The main story follows a group of adventurers as they race against an ancient evil - an entity known as the Warlock King - to build a long forgotten alliance of nations before the entire world is conquered by the fell forces of the Warlock King'cursed kingdom of Malcora. The game itself deals with many sword and sorcery topics, such as magic, love, fictional politics, adventuring, gods and deities, and scantily clad heroes (males and females respectively); despite this, the group *is* Safe For Work, as nothing naughty is allowed to happen within the group. If you're interested in taking part in an antho-fantasy adventure similar to the likes of Dungeons & Dragons, then please head on over to the Yahoo! Group "*Veil of Shadows: Chronicles of Ashara*", which can be found here: *http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Veil-of-Shadows-Chronicles-of-Ashara/*, and join up. Also, just for fair warning, you will have to apply for group membership before actually being allowed to start playing; but don't worry, it's just a precaution to keep spammers out. Just mention that Kantorock tipped you off to the group, and I'm sure you'll be approved in no-time.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone want to set up an rp site? I love making websites, but I can't do any of the Admin-y stuff... Also, I've never dared to rp outside of Feral hearts EVER. I'm utterly clueless.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 31, 2013)

Question, does this have to be dedicated sites or can they be chats within a site?


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 26, 2013)

I am the admin of another site which allows role playing if you want to come check us out we are called Furries at Play and we are also a forum the link to our site is Here at the time we only allow clean RP on the boards while yiffy is restricted to PM's.  Though if we do get an increase of demand for it we will add on a special board dedicated to yiffy RP.


----------



## GuardiansWish (Jun 29, 2013)

My friend and I are currently working on building a human/anthro site that caters pretty well to furries as well. I can't wait until we finish building it so that way we can share it with you guys!


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 19, 2013)

I am interested in building a new roleplaying site, but I would like to start out with at least one other administrator and a moderator. I like anthro fantasy, shape-shifting and that sort of thing but I'm pretty laid back so the site can have any type of focus. I've built a few websites before, the admin and design stuff is no problem. If you're interested, PM me so we can get started.


----------



## FluffieFox (Jul 22, 2013)

I've roleplayed websites with wolves, but never on anthro and furry related websites. Sounds fun.


----------



## RabidFox (Oct 31, 2013)

The World of Feila, a furry role-playing forum, is no longer available at: 

http://www.twilightus.net/feila/

The new URL is the following:

http://www.Feila.org

If someone could replace the World of Feila URL on the first post, that would be great.


----------



## Talinn (Nov 25, 2013)

If you're looking for a good, clean RP and a fairly large community of writers to interact and roleplay, I've just copy and pasted a generic little advertisement thing I wrote up for the Imperium. It's quite a fun and active community with a lot of history that will give a lot back to you if you put the time into it. I've been a member for around eight years now, along with a few other people, so I figure that it must be doing something right!

* What is the Vulpine Imperium? *

The _Vulpine Imperium _ is an eighteenth-century, fully interactive anthropomorphic roleplaying site founded by some of the leading members of the Redwall Online Community back in 2003, following the adventures of the inhabitants of the country of the same name. Set in its own vast and entirely original world, with a diverse array of characters and a wealth of history, legends, lands, factions, and events to adventure and partake in, there is always a place for one to work their character into, from the most whimsical poet to the most deadly warrior. Included below are a list of links, some pictures, and a basic FAQ, of which I or any of the administrators of the site would be happy to expand upon if needed!

*Links*

http://rovl.org/vi/ [The website itself].

http://vulpineimperium.wikia.com/wiki/Vulpine_Imperium_Wiki [The wikia].

http://www.deviantart.com/?q=Vulpine+Imperium [Art done for, or by, VI members].

http://www.rovl.org/vi/?p=display [The same as the above, except on-site and with poetry, stories, ect included].

*World Map*

http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-Vulpine-Imperium-Map-Ye-Coloured-Style-395683243


*FAQ*:

*What is the age rating?*

The Vulpine Imperium, or the VI for short, is a strictly PG-13 website when it comes to sexual content. Your characters are allowed to kiss, hug, marry, show all kinds of public affection, and even make allusions to having had sex, but any sexual roleplaying is strictly prohibited to allow minors on the website. Lesbian and gay characters are accepted as well.  Fairly graphic depictions of violence and even torture is allowed, but it is generally frowned upon to go too into detail on the gore.

*What type of roleplaying should I expect?*

Good question! The website prides itself on encouraging and assisting others with developing their roleplaying skills. As such, we try to encourage our members to make posts of paragraph length or more, and this is indeed what the vast majority of the community is accustomed to with some individual posts being quite lengthy indeed. That being said! Do not worry, the community is one of the most friendly that I have personally ever been involved with and can help you sort out any issues you are having very quickly.

*How large is the community?*

It tends to vary during different periods of the year due to school, work, and various old members popping in to check on things, but there tends to be around thirty to forty active members at this moment. Nonetheless, the community is still quite active and there are more than a few ongoing threads to participate in, factions to join, and a wide variety of characters for you to interact with. The length of threads spans the entire gambit from a few replies to some reaching into the hundreds.  

*What species can I roleplay?*

You can roleplay practically any sort of fox, pine marten, rat, stoat, ferret, wildcat, or monitor lizard. There exist numerous other species in the world but they require special permission from the administration to roleplay due to the IC setting of the website, the reasons for which will be fairly obvious once you make an account and join.

*Whatâ€™s the setting?*

The setting is vaguely analogous to a more egalitarian version of 18th-century England in terms of dress, culture, and style. The Imperium itself is known as one of the preeminent naval powers in the world, and has currently just gotten itself embroiled in an extended world war with a variety of other foreign powers. There are plenty of roles for all types of characters to play, from shadowy assassin to noble warrior to humble merchant to artist or poet. Really, itâ€™s all up to you!

*The main OOC boards seem a little dead. Is there a reason for this? *

Yes. While these boards were used extensively in the past and are still used to some extent, most of the community uses the Skype text chat to ask any questions that they might have or simply participate in the general discussion of the community. This is extremely easy to get invited to and one can expect to have quite a warm welcome from the administrative staff as well as a large variety of players. If one wishes to be invited to the chat (which I highly suggest to help get your bearings!), simply make an OOC thread on site or private message any of the Imperium's ministers(admins).


----------



## Forsaken (Jun 24, 2014)

My site is in my sig. It is Multi-Fandom based (Furry, Doctor Who, Brony, Bionicle, and a few other random placed things) community based around Steam and our Minecraft server, but the Furry section has a forum Roleplay area and will have its own section on the Minecraft server soon so you can have Physical roleplays.


----------



## Syrubis (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello all, my name is Veronica,ï»¿ and I'm looking to try spread the word for my new campaign. It's a massive Role-play site primarily focused on Furries which hopes to breach the gap between PbP roleplaying and a table top RPGs. It's a massive project which will allow you to build character stats, earn items and money, create homes, join events and even participate in solitary events such as hunting, foraging, mining, fishing etc.

The only problem is that we need more support! Both financially and just by letting your friends know! As a group of enthusiastic RPers I know how quickly we could help make this happen, so if you'd be willing, help share and support!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1092806495/admoxin-a-new-way-to-role-play?ref=nav_search

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/admoxin


----------



## Octavia (Sep 10, 2014)

Eden's Inferno is a post-apocalyptic Anthro and Feral role-play based in and around an abandoned city. The history and information is located below...​


> Come my friends, let me tell you a story... Yes, yes, sit around, in a circle now. Haggle's! Stop running about like a miscreant and sit down! Okay, do we all have a drink? Alright you loafs, how about some food so I'm not interrupted by your growling stomachs!
> 
> Ok, now that we're all settled down, we can begin.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Eden! We have both PG-13 role-play sections, as well as adult role-play locations (with admin approval of member). We have open job and pack positions for both Feral and Anthro characters, as well as moderator and admin positions open.

All art and images in our Biography section and site-wide non adult sections is safe for work and appropriate, and all art must have permission from the artist to be used on our site.

http://edensinferno.com
​


----------



## sweetiecake (Mar 27, 2015)

A site for those that like to play in the MLP universe, ponies anthros and other related races alike: http://ocroleplay.forumotion.co.uk/

Not the most active site, but have a nice solid core that have a good sense of RPing


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been on this one for a while now:

https://www.iwakuroleplay.com/


----------



## sugarqube (Jun 22, 2016)

magnoliarpg.freeforums.net: Home | MAGNOLIA

It's an intermediate to advanced anthro feline site (sfw, because it's proboards) set in a fantasy city that's a bit medieval but more rainforest themed. The felines are all of the same "superspecies" so they can all interbreed. You can play any cat that isn't domestic. It's only a few days old and I've been having trouble advertising (I guess it's niche compared to the rest of proboards haha) but it's totally open for registration!


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 5, 2016)

hello everyone i have my own roleplaying site already in the final mode wich means i probably won't change anything at the design anymore i need active members and a few active mods please check it out i would realy apreciate it
it is an survival rpg forum where you get introduced to a dragon called "wisdom" on the homepage he will tell you about wilderworld and explain that he created the world and that it is a dangerous world, that it will be hard to survive especialy when you belong to one of the weaker creatures you need to teem up with othere in order to survive it also has a point system

wilderworld.yooco.de: Wilderworld


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

There is RPNation.com. Its not strictly furry, but most of the members ive met allow for them.

Its also going through a change right now, the interface is a little wonky, but they are working on fixing this.


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 12, 2016)

I would advise for someone with a strong antivirus to go back on the links in this thread and check which sites have been taken down since they've been suggested here or, worse even, taken over by malware. We're never too careful, and if that can prevent some computers being attacked by malware, it would be a valuable precaution.

As for roleplays, if you prefer instant-messaging to forum-posting, I found Discord was an excellent tool. I can't really link to any RP server I currently partake in over there, because they're mostly for me and my friends, but creating a public server there would be a good idea. (It's so easy to create additional servers, too, so it would be easy to create more places to appeal to each category of roleplayer. I have seen some links to Discord RPs here, but in most cases the invitations were expired.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 12, 2016)

Iamabrawler said:


> As for roleplays, if you prefer instant-messaging to forum-posting, I found Discord was an excellent tool.



I agree, Discord is easier to manage for rp areas than Skype is, But you normally still have to know someone in one of the groups, else you are just sitting staring at a blank screen. If you have friends who rp with you, and you can get them to move over to Discord, then great!


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll have to check some of these out. It seems harder and harder to find a good RP; the furry sites that used to host them have seem to have dried up; Furry to Furry was one I have many, many fond memories of. And, of people who could write well, had a sense of humor and fun, and were not ashamed of their inclinations. I'm not as sure where to look these days; it seems so many want RPs not based on uniquely created settings/plots, but existing, franchised sets of characters...which is fine; I pass no judgement. But I miss being able to find people as easily where we'd create our own little stories and worlds, and it's been harder and harder to find. I think, maybe, video games, as well, offer an easier, ready-made social outlet, and I do understand this...though, I still wish there were more furry RP sites that were diverse and active. And F-list, while useful in listing one's interests, seems a poor place to actually meet anyone to RP _with_, ironically.

If anyone has any m/m RP interests, check out my profile here, or on FA, shoot me a PM, I'd love to talk.

I tend to write in small/medium paragraphs, but, of course this varies, but what seems called for in a given story.


----------



## Simone Kornegoor (May 1, 2017)

I thought I'd add my "own" (I'm a co-admin) forum here as well! It's an anthro sci-fi role-playing forum and free for anyone to join! We're pretty new as a forum but the admins have role-playing experience (at least over 2 years now). The url is: iristrinitywars.forumotion.com !

Hopefully some people will join us, we feel like our universe has a lot of potential for role-playing ideas, character development and inspiration for new characters, planets and species! Thanks for reading c:


----------



## Pax Cansilo (May 16, 2018)

Hello! I am Pax and my discord is set in a winter Lodge setting and is also looking for staff and users!
1. Do not harass others/ask for personal info
2. Do not use racism or sexism
3. Common sense
4. Do not spam/Carefully choose to send text walls
5. If you need help, ask someone!
6. If a problem arises, message a moderator
7. Do not advertise
8. Nickname an Age/Sex/Fur/Orientation

Roleplay, talk, make friends, find a family! Join us at our discord! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## RevillutionAfterDark (Sep 27, 2019)

I run an adult roleplaying site for 18+ roleplaying of any kind.  As long as you're of the legal age to view adult material online and enjoy roleplaying you're welcomed to join us!

Revillution After Dark - 18+ Adult roleplaying forum! 

Come join us and have some fun!


----------



## Jesse Spot (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi everyone! Ignore the fact I don't have an icon, my Sona won't upload due to file sizes and I'm not photosavvy on a phone!

I do have a great community that has both a discord community with a SFW PG13 Roleplaying area and an Afterdark 18+ Roleplaying area. They monitor them both constantly to make sure nobody is being awful and breaking the law! They actually have a small legal team to help deal with things when it gets a bit.. Illegal. <3 Check them out if you want to! 

Join the Furry Valley Discord Server!


----------



## DarknessInside (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey I found this site recently that I thought u all might be interested in and would love someone to rp with me here. You can make your own pokemon fursona. A whole new twist to design your own POKEsona. Any weights allowed! Join the discord and join the fun. (just click the image and come on in)


----------



## furryone (Jun 18, 2021)

All of these forums are for all kinds of RPG?
I'm trying to find websites for BDSM RPG. If anybody knows one, please share.


----------

